# 20 Gallon long - New June 19



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

My 20 gallon long set up, been working on it for only a week so far.








Rainbow gertrudae - 10








Just picked up 3 Oto today to get rid of my brown algae








Mosquito Rasbora - 15








Rainbow furcata - 10








My night light








Creeping Jenny's on far left









Anyone got any suggestion for other fishes/ plants to go in here? Please Comment


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice looking tank. Love that long piece of wood as your center piece. Those blue eyed furcata are beauties. What other types of fish....boy, the choices. I would think about some Bolivian rams, German Blue Rams, Electric Blue Balloon Rams. I think they'll flourish in your nicely planted tank. Perhaps a school of 9 corydoras (habrosus, pandas,...)


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

Looks great , do you have 38 fish in there on first week ?


----------



## blurry (May 10, 2010)

Yeah i was thinking cory or even maybe pygmy, trying to find a nice carpet plant for the tank. Rams i dont think would do good since they would eat my Rasbora. Yeah i kinda went crazy and just went to Fantasy Aquatics and to Canadian Aquatics. The plant and wood i bought from someone on craiglist.
Thanks for the comments hoping to update this tank when i get more plants or something else.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Such a cute tank hahah, maybe try shrimp or pygmy cories?


----------

